# Cleaning Glass Lily pipes.



## GreenNeedle (12 Aug 2007)

As per the title does anyone have advice for this?

I do have a bendy brush to clean my hoses with but it won't go around the bend ofthe in and outflow!!

Any ideas or experience?

Andy


----------



## Dave Spencer (12 Aug 2007)

What brush have you got Andy? I have the Eheim that is a small, universally jointed brushon the end of a long piece of thin, bendy plastic.

I can get round the bend on my Cal Aqua glass. It`s a bit awkward on the inlet pipe, but it can be done.


----------



## GreenNeedle (13 Aug 2007)

I have the hagen marine coiled wire brushwhich is about 2 fot long.

Funnily enough it was off a link you suggested to someone else on TFF. lol

Andy


----------



## Dave Spencer (13 Aug 2007)

This is the one I got, item 4004570.

http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/catalo ... rushes.asp

Dave


----------

